# LOST Ducks to a 4 leg RAT WITH BIG EARS



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi gyes dont know if this is the wright place for me to go on one but **** ?hit . For you who dont know in GB this time of year our clocks go back 1 hour so the night set faster on us
I live on a small holding and have or had ? a small flock of duck we use for breeding.. On saturday night i was a littel late by half hour putting the bird to bed and you guess it i lost the lot 14 bird most of my breeding stock for the comming spring of 2011 to a fox . It wouldn't be so bad if the XXXXARD had taken them for food but just the wanton devastation left behind i had to put 3 birds out of there misery.Have been out with my mate for the last few night lamping but havent seen a one YET but i will?.why the **** do all the do gooders think that foxs are persecuted? they should come and see what these cute 4 leg xxxxard leve behind after a mindless frenzy of KILLING?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Tom, i've seen ***** do the same thing to a roost of pidgeons years ago when I was a kid. Killed every last one, bit the heads off. I trapped them out for the farmer. Try a mouse squeeker at night, works well to call foxes in close use a red lens covered flashlight. Good luck.
Philly


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have been reading a lot lately about fox problems in the UK and wonder why. We have fox in the US but I seldom hear of many problems with them. Yes, we have bear problems, we have cougar problems (in Oregon anyway) heck we have coyote problems and raccoon problems (my current problem) but I don't hear much about fox. Do you have a more aggressive strain in the UK? I keep a .22 and a flashlight by the back window and just after dark sweep the yard with the flash light beam. See Raccoon... Shoot Raccoon. Then apply the three SSS's, shoot, shovel and shut-up. The neighbors don't care, they're glad to be rid of them.

Do you think your fox problem is simply an over-population problem. Does anyone trap or hunt them for fur? I would like more people around my area to take up coyote hunting if for no other reason than to reduce the need for poison baits.
frosty2


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

frosty2 said:


> I have been reading a lot lately about fox problems in the UK and wonder why. We have fox in the US but I seldom hear of many problems with them. Yes, we have bear problems, we have cougar problems (in Oregon anyway) heck we have coyote problems and raccoon problems (my current problem) but I don't hear much about fox. Do you have a more aggressive strain in the UK? I keep a .22 and a flashlight by the back window and just after dark sweep the yard with the flash light beam. See Raccoon... Shoot Raccoon. Then apply the three SSS's, shoot, shovel and shut-up. The neighbors don't care, they're glad to be rid of them.
> 
> Do you think your fox problem is simply an over-population problem. Does anyone trap or hunt them for fur? I would like more people around my area to take up coyote hunting if for no other reason than to reduce the need for poison baits.
> frosty2


the hunting and distruction of foxs was outlawd with the new hunting law past by our goverment in london ? like i say they dont live in the real world with the rest of us.dont know if the uk fox is a more aggressive just a mindless killing machine


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

All the do gooders only see the fuffy playfull foxes on the tv, they dont see an out and out killer, i snare and hunt a fare few foxes, some will take a hen or duck to eat every now and then, some will come and kill every thing in site and will not eat what they kill,
they do it for the fun, we had one kill the farm kittens, it just left them crawling about with holes all over them, 
we even have them rnning at women in the town center here jmping at them and taking the food off them after a night out, 
you mite be better getting a live fox trap, they are not cheap but do the job if set right, and once you have it, its there all the time, 
this one was snared after taking over 35 hens, it was running as a pair taking them, i got the other the next day, jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> All the do gooders only see the fuffy playfull foxes on the tv, they dont see an out and out killer, i snare and hunt a fare few foxes, some will take a hen or duck to eat every now and then, some will come and kill every thing in site and will not eat what they kill,
> they do it for the fun, we had one kill the farm kittens, it just left them crawling about with holes all over them,
> we even have them rnning at women in the town center here jmping at them and taking the food off them after a night out,
> you mite be better getting a live fox trap, they are not cheap but do the job if set right, and once you have it, its there all the time,
> this one was snared after taking over 35 hens, it was running as a pair taking them, i got the other the next day, jeff


Hi Jeff were i live is the village of dungworth we are a small village of about 50 homes and 15 farms so a tight knit community so bad new travels fast got the offer of a trap its comming friday
so we will see what the week end brings
.I also think that this is not a lone fox but a pack we will just have to wait and see. going out soon lamping for a few hrs you never know could be my tern?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If you dont get it and get a trap, bait it with dog food, i use them tubes of dog food just cut the tube in half and stick it on, dont even take the plastic off, and if it a wire bottom trap put straw or hay in cos foxes have to be as clever as the come, i snared 6 foxes in the last 2 weeks, jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow... I had no idea they would do that!! Learn something everyday.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have to agree with shotinthefoot. Although they might appear cute and cuddly to the ill informed, these things are just as evil as they are clever.

I'm a very active hunter down under and what I have seen these do to sheep in labour and giving birth is just pain gruesome. The only animal that could possibly beat it for evilness is the crow.

Setting live traps is a great idea if you are not allowed to use snares. To increase the effectiveness, get your self a fox caller as well. Bait the trap around dusk and use the fox caller for a few minutes. They will hear that and come running long before they smell the baited trap.

Fox hide slingshot pouches anyone ?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with Frosty2 and Jeff,

You need to just dispatch them when the opportunity arises and dispose of the evidence.

I know there were a group of neighbors up in the hills and the park rangers had the nasty habit of dumping problem black bears in their area. One black bear in particular was wreaking havoc killing their dogs and a whole cattery and causing general terror within that group of people. So they decided after the so called officials wouldnt help, to employ the three S concept Frosty2 mentions, and that was the end of that problem. Strangely when it was gone and Park Ranger asked questions and no one had a memory of the creature


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2u18p-414PY


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Even though I agree, the fox needs to be dealt with, and probably killed (you can use the skin for a number of things, have a look for the 'silverfox' aka Sean Mulhall on youtube) I understand it's not mindless killing; the cold weather has come in, and I, just like the foxes, am filling my larder. I believe (according to Attenborough) the fox is looking for a place where the food is concentrated (as do I) so he can do the killing, then get on with burying the carcasses. Apparently, they only leave animals behind, when disturbed ... still, doesn't mean fox-stew isn't on the menu! Sorry to hear about your ducks.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Even though I agree, the fox needs to be dealt with, and probably killed (you can use the skin for a number of things, have a look for the 'silverfox' aka Sean Mulhall on youtube) I understand it's not mindless killing; the cold weather has come in, and I, just like the foxes, am filling my larder. I believe (according to Attenborough) the fox is looking for a place where the food is concentrated (as do I) so he can do the killing, then get on with burying the carcasses. Apparently, they only leave animals behind, when disturbed ... still, doesn't mean fox-stew isn't on the menu! Sorry to hear about your ducks.


If there is 20 hens in there pen a fox will kill the lot, i ve seen them on security tape on the farm rolling round playing with the hens like a cat does with a mouse, they just grab a shake and then move on to the next one then they just leave them half dead and leave, the last time i had to finish off 13 hens, 
i had to deliver a kitchen one day at London to a city zoo, and when i get there all the kids that look after it were crying, a fox had got in through the night and had killed about 8 rabbits all the guinnee pigs, the pigmy goats had bite marks all over them, when they had a count up there was none took just killed, 
jeff


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I havent seen a live fox in years in my area, but as a voracious literary omnivore, I've often encountered descriptions of the wonton destructiveness of foxes. It is NOT about hoarding food ... it is pure destruction.

I havent seen anyone corroborate this theory, but I suspect it's their way of suppressing competition ... they take what they need, and then their overdeveloped predation instinct drives them to destroy any remaining surplus at hand so that their competitors have nothing. In the realm of military strategy, it's called "scorched earth tactics" and "resource denial". It's a brutal, but effective, strategy, and fully explains why foxes are so universally reviled, particularly in societies (and regional areas) that are still close to their rural/agrarian roots.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

From what I have seen and read about Foxes and Coyotes they act differently around civilization than they do in a wild area. They can be extremely destructive! Sometimes I think that they have revenge on there mind. I know that thinking is crazy, but it sure seems like it. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> From what I have seen and read about Foxes and Coyotes they act differently around civilization than they do in a wild area. They can be extremely destructive! Sometimes I think that they have revenge on there mind. I know that thinking is crazy, but it sure seems like it. -- Tex-Shooter


I believe Tex is correct in his observations. I don't, for instance, wander the woods killing raccoons. The only raccoons that need to worry about me are the ones engaged in bad things on or very close to my property.
frosty2


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Out here we got coyotes. Eats all the little dogs in the area. We scare em off with a .22 air gun


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am fully aware of the mindless killing a fox does, having not seen a fox in real life before I looked out of my window christmas night as I always check before going to bed looking for anyone acting suspiciously and saw the back of something quite large moving alonside of the hedge it also had a long tail which I saw very breifly.What on earth I thought and waited to see what it was as it was obviously too large to be a cat,It was in fact an adult fox I woke the wife to take a look as this is something you dont see as I live in a large town and this is a built up area, although we do have an old railway line near to us where monk jacks live this really was a sight to see.I just have one question I would like someone to answer will this fox return night after night and will it kill or attack a dog.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I am fully aware of the mindless killing a fox does, having not seen a fox in real life before I looked out of my window christmas night as I always check before going to bed looking for anyone acting suspiciously and saw the back of something quite large moving alonside of the hedge it also had a long tail which I saw very breifly.What on earth I thought and waited to see what it was as it was obviously too large to be a cat,It was in fact an adult fox I woke the wife to take a look as this is something you dont see as I live in a large town and this is a built up area, although we do have an old railway line near to us where monk jacks live this really was a sight to see.I just have one question I would like someone to answer will this fox return night after night and will it kill or attack a dog.


As far has i no the fox will come back if its getting food? as for your dog i dont think it will be attacked by the fox


----------



## ONESHOT68 (Dec 28, 2010)

I do a lot of shooting on farms where old Mr fox is a major problem.

A mate of mine lost 11 lambs to a pair of foxes in 1 week.....









I soon sorted them out.............









I've also seen them kill and run off with domestic cats.......









Me....if I see them on my shoots........BANG!!!!!.....no more fox....


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Knowing that the English like to chase Foxes around the countryside, maybe the Fox is just carrying out revenge. Who Knows! Of course I am truly sorry about the loss though! A weasel will do the same thing also! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now a Mink has to be one of the biggest killers, a friend of mine was loosing a lot of ducks and hens, they will even kill large geese, a lovely looking little animal but a killer, ive only ever seen 2 in my life before, lucky we dont get them were i live, and hawk your dog is safe, a fox would not try and attack your Lab, it mite go for its squeeky toys you got him for xmas ha ha,

this is Daisy she is only 18in high but used to kill foxes single handed before the hunting banning hunting foxes with dogs, she had a few holes put in her with foxes, but you couldnt stop her she is a little killer, will tackle anything twice her size, jeff

fox bite









daisy


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> im so under privilaged. im country folk born in a townie body. its not fair i tell you. whail whinge cry moan..... shout a " KILL IT " for me Jeff


I dont know why i shout kill it, daisy kills it any way ha ha, jeff


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

We in California have the same problem but with Mountain Lions! They used to offer a limited number of hunting tags to regulate the population until it made it on the ballot. All the people who lived in the cities voted to protect the cute kitties! They have killed joggers and mountain bikers as well as may pets and livestock. The argument is that we have trespassed into their territory and it's our fault, but when a big cat ended up in the middle of Palo Alto, CA in a tree 1 block from a grammar school, you would think the public would be concerned for the children's safety. NOPE! The police officer who shot it was drummed out of town!

Check it out! This was in the middle of the city. They think the big cat used one of the drainage creeks to enter the city. http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=142

The problem with sweeping laws to ban hunting of these predators is it's based on emotion and not in the best interest of the public, their livestock, and the predators themselves. Common sense is dead!


----------

